# Dro Install- What To Do With All Those Wires



## Rangemaster1 (May 15, 2015)

I just finished the install of the iGaging Absolute X, Y, Z setup on my Sieg X2D as some of you guys have already shown in various threads.  I want to thank you all for the good pictures and descriptions that were a great help.  The one thing I don't recall seeing was how to control all the wires that came with the DRO.  There could have been a thread on that which I missed.  If so, my oppologies for beating a dead horse.  I took some pictures for someone else who may be able to use the info.  I used lots of zip ties and stick-on keepers.  Nothing is hanging out to get hung up.


----------



## coolidge (May 15, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## RJSakowski (May 15, 2015)

I picked up some 1/4" flexible stainless steel conduit on eBay for mine.  Here is the link to the post I made for my install.  I had to cut the usb connectors from the pickup cables and splice them back in but otherwise no issues. If you didn't want to splice the cables, you could just purchase new usb connectors.  They are also available on eBay. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-lathe-dro-install.34106/


----------



## Franko (May 16, 2015)

You can get spiral cable wraps in several different sizes. They make neat work of multi-wire bundles, are inexpensive and provide some abrasion protection.

I put a strain relief loop on the back of the head behind my column. Wires got a lot of small zip ties. My mill has a big cast iron base, so I rolled up the extra wire and tucked it under the base. It exits out the back of the base and runs up the back of the column.


----------



## rick9345 (May 16, 2015)

Your old enough now ,cut the cord.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, I just got a really great deal on a set on eBay igagIng 6". 12"  &  24" , for $40 , going on my mill drill as soon as I get the table finished, been working on it now between doing repairs for people about a month it's close just need to close in 2 sides and add the door for the front then mount the mill . I made out riggers to level and give the mill more stability added rubber bottom machine feet to them , so close now will add the dros when setting it up . Thanks


----------

